# Why dogs don't need us in agility..



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The person who passed this onto me said:

This is very cute. This young woman is new to agility and drove 8 hours to get to this NADAC trial with her best buddy. and I forgot to say that even though the handler didn't want the dog to leave the start without being released...the dog self released and was able to complete the entire course, in sequence, and Q !!"


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hilarious! Just drive me there and drop me off, Mom!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Too cool, I can see Enzo doing that or he better there's no way I'm keeping up with him lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is hilarious!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Cute! That's what Flirt did to me in training last week, did most of the course with me at the start. My trainer (who loves Gamblers) said that if she had done the last 2 obstacles, she would have taken her off my hands.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

tooo funny! My sister was 1/2 way thru a course last year with her pap, she turned wrong and popped a ligament in her lower leg, she literally couldn't walk, the pap kept going and finished the course correctly LOL..


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That happened to me one time with Doerak at a CPE trial. His start line stays are excellent, but I must have queued him somehow. He started running the course and I caught up with him at the fourth obstacle, which was a U tunnel. Otherwise, I don't know if I would have caught up with him. We Q'd!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Been there many times with Kahlua. but we never finished the course - Got the first 9 obstacles in order though )


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance on the subject, but does "Q'd" = qualified?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, you will hear people say the Q'd or NQ'd, qualified or not qualified (pass/fail). Of course there is scoring to determine first, second, and other placements, but you need to meet certain requirements for a passing score. And those requirements depend on the venue of the trial, AKC, CPE, USDAA, NADAC, etc. A certain number of Q's will determine if you meet the requirements for a title.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Lol that was cute.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That was good!!! Funny!!!


----------

